#  - >   >    . ?
.      ,      ,  ,    .  ,          ? 

 . 3 152- :
3)    - ** ()    (),             ,  , , , , **,  (, ), , ,  (, , ), , , ,   ;

----------

-,     ,   ,       .        ,      .

        ,       .,           .

----------

> ,       .


  .      ,       ,    .
     "",  "" - ,   ,    -     .
      -    (    ,  - )?

----------

> .      ,       ,    .
>      "",  "" - ,   ,    -     .


 ,      ,   ,    ,  ,      ,   .

  -   .3 .6 152-   :

_3.             ,      ,       ,       ,          ( -  ). ,       ,        ,    .         ()   ,    ,    ,   ,               
   ,              * 19*  ._




> -    (    ,  - )?


               4 ,  ,   300 . ,      3    .

        ,       .

----------

